# wo seh ich wie viel dpi gerade eingestellt sind?



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

also heute ist meine neue gigabyte GM-M6880 gekommen, hinter dem mausrad ist ein swirch dpi zeichen....

meine frage nun!

woher weiß ich wie viel dpi ich gerade eingestellt habe?
sind die dpi auf maximum eingestellt am anfang?


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. August 2010)

Da liegt doch normalerweise eine Software bei???


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

bei mir iwie nicht.....


----------



## AMDman (22. August 2010)

bei mir wirds an der maus angezeigt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

hilft viel....


----------



## Pikus (22. August 2010)

Man merkt doch, ob die maus empfinlicher ist oder nicht im gegensatz zur vorherigen stufe. also nur umstellen und dann die maus bewegen... und beobachten^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. August 2010)

logisch nachdenken? du musst doch wissen wieviel man auf jeder stufe einstellen kann. sobald sie sichs chneller bewegt bist du halt auf der höheren stufe


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

ja aber ich wills hat auf max haben, und ned das ich dann niedriger eingestellt habe und ich ned weiß!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. August 2010)

Na dann einfach so einstellen bis es nicht schneller geht!


----------



## matze95 (22. August 2010)

Bei den Gigabytemäusen ist bei manchen Modellen vorne links eine Anzeige welche DPI-Stufe gerade eingestellt ist. Die einzelnen Stufen können im Treiber konfiguriert werden.


lg matze


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

treiebr war keienr dabei und anzeige habe ich keine!


----------



## buzty (22. August 2010)

wie wärs wenn du dir einfach mal den treiber von der offiziellen page ziehst? könnte dir helfen


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. August 2010)

probeirs mal....


----------

